# Cattleya jongheana’Mem. Nick Burnett’ AM/AOS



## tomp (Feb 21, 2022)

C. jongheana is one of those species that really floats my boat, so to speak. As you can see she’s dressed for transport to judging today where she garner an AM/AOS 83 pt. award. I was very pleased to attach a colonial name honoring a truly fine human being who also happen to mentor me in the weird and wonderful world of orchid judging.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow that is beautiful and a lovely thought!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2022)

love it


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2022)

Well bloomed Tom and great tribute to a friend.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 22, 2022)

What a beauty !  Congrats to the award.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 22, 2022)

Congratulations and just exquisite!


----------

